# صور من محرك يعمل علي Cng + بنزين



## علي محمد المهندس (25 نوفمبر 2007)

احد الاخوه طلب صور من محرك سياره يعمل علي Cng وعدته ان التقط صور من احد محركات السيارات وها انا افي بل وعد اليكم الصور الصور ترتبط بسياره بيجو 405:56:


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طالب ميكانيكا (25 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافية 

بس مو راضية تطلع عندي الصورة


----------



## DrClick (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لك كثرر اخي الفاضل 
وهل من الممكن ان تزودنا باسماء القطع واشكالها مفصلة حيث ان الصور لا تعطي اكثر من فكرة عامة عن الموضوع


----------



## ـ و ـ (25 نوفمبر 2007)

مـــشــــــــكور


----------



## electro_mody (26 نوفمبر 2007)

iam so sorry would u tell me whats meant by cng ???


----------



## قلب الأحبة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*صور المحرك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ 
جزاك الله كل خير أخ / علي محمد المهندس 

وجعل الجنة مثواك ,وزاد في علمك , وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك

الصور في منتهى الروعة , وياريت يكون في شرح ليها 

لو يسمح لي الأخ / محمد علي المهندس سأرد عن سؤال الأخ electro_mody بالنسبة لمعنى كلمة 

CNG = Compressed natural gasessed 

ويمكن متابعة هذا الرابط 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compressed_natural_gas


وجزاكم الله كل خير 

وآسف على الإطالة 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

علي محمد المهندس قال:


> احد الاخوه طلب صور من محرك سياره يعمل علي Cng وعدته ان التقط صور من احد محركات السيارات وها انا افي بل وعد اليكم الصور الصور ترتبط بسياره بيجو 405:56:



جزاك الله الف خير ودمت ذخرا لنا .

اهنيك بالوفاء بالوعد وهذه شيمة العرب وكل الخييرين .

البغدادي :55:


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 نوفمبر 2007)

قلب الأحبة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​
> جزاك الله كل خير أخ / علي محمد المهندس
> 
> وجعل الجنة مثواك ,وزاد في علمك , وجعلك قرة عين لوالديك
> ...



تسلم لنا وتشكر على مبادرتك الطيبة وازادك الله من العلم لتنيرنا به .

نثمن جهودك ورودك ومساهماتك الرائعة .

مع التقدير .

البغدادي:20:


----------



## DrClick (26 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل هل من الممكن ان تمدنا بمعلومات مثل وزن الاسطوانات وسعتها وضغطها 
نوع الانابيب الموصلة للغاز من اي معدن


----------



## DrClick (27 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الفاضل هل من الممكن ان تمدنا بمعلومات مثل وزن الاسطوانات وسعتها وضغطها 
نوع الانابيب الموصلة للغاز من اي معدن


----------



## عوض العراقي (27 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks my brother


----------



## المحمودى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الف ششششكر


----------



## omdaa52 (14 يناير 2008)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## djalil07 (19 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه الصور اخي


----------

